# JiNx from Canada



## Mackenzie (Jan 1, 2004)

Hello! I'm Jinx, a domestic black and white, tuxedo marked cat from Ontario Canada. My owner got me when I was very very young and as a result, I think I'm people. Can't you tell by my extraordinary typing skills?
Talk to you all soon 

Meow!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

hello jinx! welcome to the forum! my kitty is a tux too! here are some pics!
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... 1&si=dusky


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Jinx - YOU have a lovely name and I knew you were people ever since I started reading.
Welcome to the forum to you and Mackenzie


----------



## Mackenzie (Jan 1, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome 

Jinx looks almost the same as your tux only she has a white nose.
She's very sick right now though. She's reacting badly to being spayed and has to go in for emergency blood work tomorrow. Keep her in your thoughts!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I wish you and your kitty luck with the vet visit tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh no, I hope everything will be okay with Jinx! We will keep her in our thoughts. How scary! Spaying is such a common surgery, you would think all the complications would have been eliminated by now. But every patient is an individual, you just never know. I hope everything will be okay. Keep us posted!  

Badness is my little tuxedo cat. She has spots rather than the typical tuxedo pattern. Her pic is my avatar. Speak of the devil! Here she is in my lap!! :lol:


----------

